# 3 times



## macast (Mar 15, 2011)

just wanted to let everyone know just to give some encouragement..... when I first started jogging on the Wii I was shattered after doing the shortest jog... 3 minutes.  today I did 3 times around the island which is 27 mins!!!  and then did some energetic games totalling 40 mins.  it is just 2 months of exercising for a minimum of 30 mins a day.  at first it was gentle stuff... walking outside and playing gentle Wii games.  but now it is fast walking outside .... and jogging on the Wii and energetic games.  just shows how much fitter I am in just 2 months.

because of this I've decided to do the Walk for Life ... just the 5K one..  as one of my dear friends is very ill with cancer and about to die... and by the time I do the walk in July she will have left us 

2 months ago I would never have even thought about entering this


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! You are doing so well Marcie, well done  Very sorry to hear about your friend, the Walk for Life will be very emotional for you. I hope you are able to spend some time with her.


----------



## macast (Mar 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wow! You are doing so well Marcie, well done  Very sorry to hear about your friend, the Walk for Life will be very emotional for you. I hope you are able to spend some time with her.



thanks Northerner..... we've been very fortunate as we have been able to spend some wonderful times together so it seems fitting to honour her with the Walk.  any ideas for an outfit???  as I understand everyone dresses up LOL

ps.... whooops ... it is the Race for Life


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

I think something in pink is 'de rigueur' for these events!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done Marcie. It's amazing how fast you can soon start to feel fitter isn't it.


----------



## macast (Mar 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I think something in pink is 'de rigueur' for these events!



I thought so lol 



Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done Marcie. It's amazing how fast you can soon start to feel fitter isn't it.



yes it is.  and I've lost a stone in weight


----------

